# Pregnant in Cyprus



## Kelly08 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, just joined the forum as i really would love your advise.
Ive dicovered im pregnant, me and my partner are very happy but im also very scared. Ive been here a while but never had a proper year round job and my employers didnt pay my social. My partner is a resident and has payed social for 3 years.
where should i go to in the paralimni area to see a doctor (i was thinking the lito hosp) but as im not a resident or have an alien card can i go there? 
Will i have 2 pay for my health care or will my E111 help? Should i get health insurance....sorry im just abit scared and confused.
Please help me!


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

H Kelly
Firstly congratulations on your pregnancy how exciting Its always a bit scary wether you are at home or abroad!! Im a midwife here in the UK and moving out to Pathos at the end of the month I have secured a job at a clinic as a midwife Although some things are different in the way care is delivered the main concept of how a baby is born is universal all around the globe
You will be fine have a good diet drink loads of water go for checks scans etc and most of all enjoy being pregnant
If i can give any advice please drop me a line
all the best
Linda


----------

